# Online Education



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Is anyone here enrolled in or completed an online education course? I've entertained the idea before but was never really sold on the concept, but now I'm closing in on 30 with only a high school diploma and a short list of physical labor jobs to fill out my resumé.

Traditional college would provide me with much needed social stimulants, but I think the sudden and drastic change to my lifestyle could become overwhelming.

I dunno, I'm not convinced it's a good idea, but doing anything constructive seems like a better plan than sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Learn to Fly (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been taking dual enrollment college classes online, and they're pretty great. You have to be really responsible about finishing your work on time, but if you're good at that then you'll probably be fine. It's not stressful since you don't have to be in the classroom setting.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Learn to Fly said:


> I've been taking dual enrollment college classes online, and they're pretty great. You have to be really responsible about finishing your work on time, but if you're good at that then you'll probably be fine. It's not stressful since you don't have to be in the classroom setting.


That's reassuring, thank you.

Do you mind if I ask what courses you're taking?


----------



## Learn to Fly (Feb 28, 2013)

English 101 last semester and 102 this semester. Nothing hard...but still, I hope this helped a little.


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

Im undertaking post graduate studies online right now, I have found the professors much more accessible than they were when I was at college, but you have to be really self motivated because the structure isn't the same, I do find it can be isolating though


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm going to add this to my list of goals. I'd like to do a little more life-structuring before I make the commitment, and that will give me time to research schools and pick a subject.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if an online degree will really stand up to a traditional one in terms of resume-goodness and experience(in most cases; there are exceptions), but if you're just interested in gaining knowledge for it's own sake, I would definitely advise it.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I have taken a course online for my current college program, as well as completed a full college diploma program online.

The course I did online for my current program was terrible. The professor would disappear for weeks and only contact you if he was handing something back. Emails would go unanswered for weeks as well.

The full diploma program I did through another college was great. I learned at my own pace (which is fairly fast with no classroom BS). I contacted them for help once through the online forum and the response was really fast. The only downside is that there is no hands-on component, which is bad since that's where you'd learn the most. Depends on the program though. After I finished, I went out and bought some equipment to play with.

Even if it can't compare to traditional degrees or whatever, it's still better than nothing and can be used as a stepping stone to other things.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a HUGE fan of online education. In a world where soon, every business you deal with will have tablets of some kind on which to hook you into every major purchase in your life including a house (at least $90000 depending on where you live) and a car (at least $15000, depending on how flash you want to be), it's time to admit that online everything is where it's at. 

if you are dissatisfied with what you are earning and doing for a living, get that education. I strongly recommend it. Or, follow that entrepreneurial dream - in which case, some online courses to help you with that wouldn't go amiss. 

online education is becoming increasingly legit. countless community / two year colleges offer at least a major portion if not all credits for many AAs completely online. nearly every online class has an online forum on which you can discuss the classes with other students - people you wouldn't normally talk to either face to face OR online. A benefit, for sure. 

and, if you live near one of these colleges, chances are (depending on what you want to study) it will offer classes you need to take, during weekends or evenings during the week. you will mix among fellow students that way. 

YOU ARE ONLY 29. I STRONGLY RECOMMEND YOU GO FOR IT. YOU CAN IMPROVE THE QUALITY OF YOUR LIFE EXPONENTIALLY. 

Caps all mine.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I've been considering Web Design, Marketing, and Entrepreneur, because ideally I'd like to either work from home or run my own business. 

I feel like the web design course would be easy for me, but my impaired social skills might make it difficult to translate what the client/employer really wants in a website (anyone here who's ever been asked to draw a picture for someone else might know what I mean).

A marketing course feels like it would be a bit harder for me, but the communication seems less open to interpretation, like telling a client "your target audience responds to X and Y but not Z".

Entrepreneurship feels like it could very easily overwhelm me, but I think if I come up with a product or service I'm passionate about it would be worth it to know how as much about business as I can.

So I think I'm going to start a test website while I work on structuring my life, hopefully it will help me decide if I want to focus on a specific part of business or focus on the big picture.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm taking a Fundraising Management Certificate online. I already have a Bachelor of Arts in Philosophy, but I'm taking the certificate because I want to work for a non-profit but I need more marketable skills. The certificate has got me some interviews and a temp job but no permanent job yet. I think that online education is just as good as classroom education if you are self-motivated and it is a reputable school. I chose to do my certificate online since I'm living an hour from the school now.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

blueidealist26 said:


> I'm taking a Fundraising Management Certificate online. I already have a Bachelor of Arts in Philosophy, but I'm taking the certificate because I want to work for a non-profit but I need more marketable skills. The certificate has got me some interviews and a temp job but no permanent job yet. I think that online education is just as good as classroom education if you are self-motivated and it is a reputable school. I chose to do my certificate online since I'm living an hour from the school now.


Thank you for contributing.

I haven't done much research into schools yet, but I have started mapping out a website. I'm already finding it to be a challenging and rewarding experience, I've got a lot to learn and even more to do, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## oneiros86 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm starting online study soon. I've been to uni before and failed, but I think online will be easier for so many reasons. I'm doing Law so the coursework is mostly research and writing anyway (I think).

It will be nice not having to waste time on boring lectures and getting to/from uni. And not having to put up with young silly people who are enjoying life, while I'm sitting there feeling anxious and isolated.

I feel a bit like you gray - I'm 27 and feel like I need to settle down and find a real career, I've lost most of the last 10 years to anxiety, failed study attempts and crappy jobs. Hopefully this one will work out.

Web design is fun, you can mostly teach yourself. Have a look at sites like freelancer.com and the like, you can get jobs online - they won't pay much but it would be good experience.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

If it's an online component of a recognized real college then I'd say there's nothing wrong with it. If it's something like University of Phoenix or some other no name place I'd stay away. If you just want to learn a subject there's tons of free resources online like Alison.com


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

CoolRanch said:


> If it's an online component of a recognized real college then I'd say there's nothing wrong with it. If it's something like University of Phoenix or some other no name place I'd stay away. If you just want to learn a subject there's tons of free resources online like Alison.com


I didn't know about Alison.com, thank you. I'm going to try a certificate course there to get a feel for online learning.


----------



## GeddyCat (May 2, 2013)

I agree, taking online classes are less stressful. I can do work when I want to as long as I turn my work in on time. I work on my work before work and after work, sometimes until 3 or 4 am. And most of the time the teachers do not care if you use notes or look back in the book on the tests.

I took some medical words classes online


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

If you just want to do online courses because of anxiety issues then what are you going to do when you try to get a job? The vast majority of jobs aren't done from the comfort of your own home. They involve working with many other people.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

CoolRanch said:


> If it's an online component of a recognized real college then I'd say there's nothing wrong with it. If it's something like University of Phoenix or some other no name place I'd stay away. If you just want to learn a subject there's tons of free resources online like Alison.com


Yeah, the one I'm taking is from an actual college which has courses on campus. I just didn't feel like taking the on-campus program and travelling an hour to get there, plus having to pay for gas and stuff. I already had the on-campus experience with my degree so I don't think I'm missing out, especially since this particular community college has a lot of weird people at it. I'm getting to talk to more people who are professionals in the field taking this online program because they are too busy with their work to go to class all day.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

BetweenFourWalls said:


> What kind of stupid, inconsiderate, heartless f*** would want to prevent responsible, academically oriented high school students from taking college courses online if doing so suits them best? Those pricks (I'm referring to whoever is responsible for the harmful, idiotic rules) are limiting my current opportunities arbitrarily and possibly doing great damage to my future as well.


I share this frustration. Unfortunately the education system doesn't care about individuals. Sometimes it feels like each of us are manufactured products on a conveyor belt, forced to learn the same material at the same pace and in the same way, whether it suits us or not.

Ken Robinson makes some good points about the education system not having adapted to contemporary society. 




In daily life, what disturbs me the most about school, is the lack of independence. I'm not saying that the expectations are too high, but that the route is too arbitrary and dependent on things like class participation and group projects (interest of industrialism?). This makes little sense, because physical presence doesn't imply mental presence/focus, and groups don't preform better than individuals.
I also enjoy online education, but ironically i don't have enough time for it these days because of school...


----------



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

*I'm on online school*

I'm in my final year at the art institutes online for animation and media arts. I have to say it is good for not dealing with the classroom setting, but it is pricey and sometimes not as "recognized" as other schools, so you might get judged and it sucks.

I like the classes though, but I would suggest online classes from a local school other than some big one like I did...too much debt..

-Sarah


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i know people who took online classes and they did not like them


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

It depends. Nobody can tell from your transcript whether you just took online classes for your degree from a university. However, if you get a degree from DeVry or something similar, it will hardly be worth the paper it is printed on.


----------

